# Truckin Model Ts



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just a few more toys, only for next x-mas.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Gary

But I think they only came in one color ( black) but I sure like the red one and I'm sure Ford would like it also.. 

Very cute toys 

==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool stuff there Gary. Talk about being ahead of the game  I got a couple of books on making toy vehicles for Christmas. 

Corey


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice going Gary.....as Bobj3 mentioned Old Henry Ford said " you can have any color you want so long as its' black" LOL. I like the red as well & pretty sure no kid is going to find fault with it.

Lee


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't worry about it Gary. Kids today never heard of Heny Ford. They will love them no matter what color. Besides they didn't have white side walls back then either.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

White walls ,,,I think some of the 1st ones came with white tires and some came with white walls...for a extra 10.oo bucks.. LOL 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Model_A_(1927)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_T_Ford#Production_2

===========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Solid white tires.*

Hey Bj, that was before my time.  I did know that they had solid white tires but didn't know they had whitewalls.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah...& the solid white tires were smooth....they had no treads.

Lee


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job Gary, this could be something my grandson would like. He would go the red as well.


----------

